# Canon CANADA CPS Program



## WPJ (Oct 15, 2013)

Hey all I am looking ay getting CPS gold as Canon Canada does not allow a 7D for platinum requirements.

I want to here from someone with Canada info not US info.

what's included in the kit? 
is clean and checks of any amount included in the Canadian program?

thanks all and again please do not post any CPS USA information as they are not the same.


----------

